# Наше творчество > Авторские песни и совместные проекты >  Конкурс рингтонов к форумскому юбилею!

## Mazaykina

*Дорогие друзья! 
Каждый из вас может сделать подарок  форуму к его юбилею, придумав прикольный рингтон (реалтон) для телефона на заданную тему "С днем рождения форум". 
Приветствуется чувство юмора.

Сроки:* 10.05.10 - 20.05.10 
*Длина композиций:* от 30 до 60  секунд. 
*Стилевые ограничения:*  отсутствуют 
*Качество аудио:* MP3 320 kbps 44  kHz 
*Количество- неограничено*
*Участники* могут выкладывать свои работы здесь, в теме или присылать на адрес администрации info@in-ku.com 
*Судейство:* *Победитель будет определен  путем открытого голосования всех желающих зарегистрированных пользователей нажатием на СПАСИБО в посте, в котором выставлена работа.* На праздничном банкете он будет объявлен и ему будет вручен или отправлен по почте подарок от администрации.

----------


## steve.dog

И хорошо бы тему прикрепить, чтоб не затерялась в океане творчества, если это еще актуально.

----------


## Alyo-nochka

*steve.dog*,


> Адрес: Россия, Байкал


   Земляк?! :Vah:

----------


## steve.dog

*Alyo-nochka*,
 Нас много тут. :wink: 
Даёшь рингтон по теме!.. :biggrin:

----------


## Alyo-nochka

возможно kuku

----------


## Alyo-nochka

*ПУСТЬ БЕГУТ*

----------


## steve.dog

*Alyo-nochka*,
 Хронометраж и тематика вполне соответствуют поставленной задаче! Тем паче, конкурентов у тебя пока нет. :wink:  :flower:

----------


## Mazaykina

Добавила приз :самый прикольный рингтон я поставлю себе в телефон!!!

----------


## Лев

http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/744752/
Друзья! Из этого можно сделать рингтон? Если да, подскажите как:smile:

----------


## Alyo-nochka

*Лев Борисович*, конечно можно!:wink: Странно, что вы об этом спрашиваете, сами ж пишете! Я все режу в Adobe Audition. Но ,боюсь, чтоб научить , пальцев не хватит:biggrin:

----------


## Лев

*Alyo-nochka*,
 Резать не проблема... вместо вокала инструмент прописать или...?

----------


## Alyo-nochka

да можно просто припев взять за основу без куплета, ну и чтоб щенок на заднем плане тяфкал , или одну мелодию с тем же щенком

----------


## Валерьевна

Эт, я свою песенку в стиле кантри сделала. Прикольная получилась, весёленькая…, пусть поучаствует.

Скачать файл РИНГТОН.mp3

----------


## Лев

> Даёшь рингтон по теме!..


Даю:
http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/748215/ 
http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/748218/ 
Это получилось из песни "Щенок"(пост №9):smile:

----------


## Лев

> Добавила приз :самый прикольный рингтон я поставлю себе в телефон!!!


Мальчишки-девчонки! Девчонки-мальчишки!
Хотите звенеть в телефоне Маришки?:rolleyes:

----------


## Alyo-nochka

*ЗДЕСЬ* укороченный вариант , есть еще с припевом , но он не вписывается в 60 сек

----------


## Лев

> ЗДЕСЬ


Не заставит вздрогнуть:smile:

----------


## Alyo-nochka

> Не заставит вздрогнуть:smile:


тех кто с этой мелодией не знаком :tongue:

----------


## Лев

> тех кто с этой мелодией не знаком


Я имел ввиду рингтоны с громкой вызывающей музыкой, а ты сразу дразниться :Tu:

----------


## Валерьевна

> Мальчишки-девчонки! Девчонки-мальчишки!
> Хотите звенеть в телефоне Маришки?



Звенеть и гудеть,
Трезвонить и петь,
Кудахтать, мяукать,
Нудить что-то, хрюкать,
Опять зазвенеть,
Потом протрезветь.
Хоть как-то к Марине
В мобильник успеть!!!!:biggrin: :Aga:

----------


## Ладушка

Ну и наше баловство
туточки
http://nikadim.3dn.ru/Audio/INKU-KOM2.mp3

----------


## Ладушка

Второй вариант баловства
http://nikadim.3dn.ru/Audio/INKU-KOM2.mp3

----------


## Лев

> Второй вариант баловства


Оба варианты были бы хороши, если бы более внятно звучал голос - пропадает в общем звучании :Aga:

----------


## Ладушка

*Лев*,
 Левушка. а там просто вздохи и  ахи...  Ух-ах, ух-ох, ух-эх.. ты их не расслышал?:smile:

----------


## Лев

> Ух-ах, ух-ох, ух-эх.. ты их не расслышал?


Между ними вроде как про форум нечто невнятное:rolleyes:

----------


## Ладушка

*Лев*,
 :biggrin:
 Ну вот видишь.  Самое главное услышал)))

----------


## Ладушка

*По рингтону*
Музыка-минус написан Нонной и Annon-ом
Спел НиколаИч с Украины
 Слова и задумка  - мои

----------


## audioritm

Ребята, все молодцы! Но я думаю, на рингтон можно ставить не только песни, но и разные звуки. Например вот такие - 
Барабанный бой (играет ребенок)
Занятия на скрипке
Бесконечный стук дверей
Вечеринка с участием не менее 200 человек
Шум дрели или перфоратора
Несмолкаемый звонок телефона

(это из серии порадуй соседа - сделай погромче :biggrin: )

----------


## fender74

Может песню о форуме ктонить сочинит?

----------


## fender74

> Пытаюсь сделать форум http://audition.forumbb.ru/ - заходите.


А форум Cubase-Nuendo?:eek:

----------


## Лев

> Может песню о форуме ктонить сочинит?


Опоздал ты с предложением, она давно существует и даже римейк намечается:wink: 
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=130154

----------


## Лев

> Конкурс рингтонов к форумскому юбилею!


Юбилей прошёл, юбилеи впереди и конкурсы будут объявлять... Будет ли в будущем реакция на объявление конкурса?

----------


## Alyo-nochka

> даже римейк намечается:wink:


Есть уже и ремикс, я  скачивала, только мелодия  :Aga:

----------


## Валерьевна

Я что-то пропустила...:eek:
А что теперь звенит в телефоне  Администрации?
или модераторы разобрали лучшие рингтоны себе???:biggrin:
Доложите народу!!! 
Может пора новый конкурс??? :Vah:

----------


## Лев

> Может пора новый конкурс???


Отсутствие реакции на творческие потуги участников разве стимумулирует творческий процесс? У тебя, похоже, без стимула фонтанирует:biggrin:

----------


## Валерьевна

Я за участников болею!!! :Aga: 
Чисто из принципа и вредности.:tongue: 
Народ старался, темку поддержал.....и.... :Ha: 
Наверное суперовские рингтоны,
Никак не определятся,
Во как...................:biggrin:

----------


## Mazaykina

> Юбилей прошёл, юбилеи впереди и конкурсы будут объявлять...





> Отсутствие реакции на творческие потуги участников разве стимумулирует творческий процесс?





> Народ старался,


Спасибо всем большое, кто старался, тему поддержал, НО, увы... в нее не совсем правильно въехал. Молчание администрации обуславливалось тем, что мы ждали, что хоть кто-то выставит действительно рингтон, а не нарезку пусть даже замечательной песни. Под понятием рингтон в телефон- подразумевается несколько другое.

----------


## Лев

> Под понятием рингтон в телефон- подразумевается несколько другое.


Объясните невеждам технологию рингтона:confused:

----------

